# Biltmore with kids



## xzhan02 (May 3, 2007)

Some of the recent threads on Biltmore made me feel "shameful" for having not been to Biltmore after living in Atlanta for 10 years.  Actually I think it's all timeshare's fault.  We filled all our vacation time with TS stays and never bothered things close by.

So we decided to go this Memorial weekend for 2 nights: Sat-Mon, with 2 kids (6 and 11) and my elderly parents.  So far on the list:  1) Of course Biltmore.  Will spend Sun there.  It's a busy day so needs timed entry.  I read that we could go in the day before after 3 pm for free.  Is it worth it if we'll spend another whole day there ?  Anyone did the outdoor activities there (biking, river trip etc ) ?  Those sound good for the kids.   2)  Grove Park Inn.  Will go for Sat dinner at Blue Ridge.  I assume we need to reserve early.  3) Asheville down town.  Will kids like it ?  4)  Anything else that may interest kids ?  I'm thinking of visiting Carl Sandburg's house on the way back.  5) any suggestion for relatively cheap eat (non chain) ?

Just noticed that May 28th is Carl Sandburg Folk Music Festival.  Pefect ! So we will certainly be there on Mon.


----------



## BSQ (May 3, 2007)

the way the 3pm thing works is if you buy your ticket at 3pm or later, you have free entry the next day.  This is worth it to me because it can take a bit of time to fully see the mansion and grounds.  More than most folks realize. Also, this might enable you to get a fairly early entry time to the Mansion the next day.  

For me, going through the mansion actually takes the least amount of the time I spend at the Biltmore Estate. But again, without kids in tow I tend to spend a lot of time in the gardens, walking the trails, at the winery and barn. 

I don't have kids, so don't have much input on your Asheville downtown question except for me it is more of an artsy lil place with shops n such, I think I would have been quite bored to stop there, but I think the adults will enjoy it.


----------



## Zac495 (May 3, 2007)

Enjoy - misread and thought it said baltimore
Have fun!


----------



## Lisa P (May 3, 2007)

Your 11 and 6 year olds will probably enjoy the Carl Sandburg Home.  Nice building tour, though small and short.  Outdoors, the grounds are pleasant with plenty of sheep and goats to pet.  It's a lot of hilly walking outdoors, so the weather will significantly affect your enjoyment there.

Most kids would probably find the shops and downtown area boring, IMHO.  If you want something more for them in the Asheville area...

There's a small, hands-on museum downtown at Pack Square, called The Health Adventure.  You may want to see if their current "changing" exhibit is of interest.  Good for a few hours on a rainy day.  They're a member of ASTC (reciprocal w/other ASTC museums).  Closed Mondays, I think.

Also, the Western North Carolina Nature Center has some nice indigenous animal exhibits, including black bear, deer, foxes, wolves, cougars, bobcats, river otters, raccoons, bats, snakes, birds of prey and a decent petting zoo.  Nice for a half-day of walking outdoors, somewhat hilly, in good weather.  They're a member of ASTC and AZA (reciprocal w/museums and zoos).

The Fun Depot is a fun recreation center that's hugely popular w/kids and teens.  Indoor and outdoor Go-Karts, bumper cars, indoor mini-golf, climbing wall, arcade, laser tag, batting cages, soft play area, meal similar to CiCi's unlimited pizza, salad, dessert.  Check their package rates for a good deal.  Thumbs up from every kid I know.    Closed Sundays.

Hope that helps.


----------



## pcgirl54 (May 4, 2007)

We went Christmas week and had timed tickets. Get there before 8 AM and we had no problem. I higly recommend eating at The Stable. No reservations and the first seating is at 11AM Worth it!. What a beautiful place and also rent the headset. It is worth every penny.

 Kids won't like downtown Asheville but I did. There is a Mellow Mushroom restaurant there though.

There is no waterfront in Asheville but they are beautiful mountains.


----------



## rci124 (May 4, 2007)

If you rent one of the listen devices to take a self guided tour.  Then I would recommend purchase a ticket to take one of the guide tour of behind the scene that you don't get to see with the regular tour.  We spent several hours (8:00-4:00) there and it went so fast we didn't even notice.  We didn't have children we us.

Mike


----------



## xzhan02 (May 4, 2007)

Thank you all for the great suggestions.  I guess this won't be a favorite trip for the kids, but they just have to accept that.  We'll stay in Biltmore as much as the kids will tolerate, and then use  the the Health Adventure and the Nature Center as backup (we'll bring our science museum membership card).   The Stable for lunch sounds fun for our horse loving girls.


----------



## IreneLF (May 4, 2007)

We got some brochures from the tourist office and did a walking tour called "Follow The Urban Trail" - 30 plaques/sculptures/statues or monuments, historic benches,  that bring the city, the people and history to life without being boring - my kids were 12 + 14 and tolerated it well enough.  We did spend some time in the hands on science museum; although they were getting a bit old for some of it, some  exhibits were still age appropriate and fun for them.

We enjoyed walking the urban trail a lot and you get to see most of the d/t that way. 
Thomas Wolfe house and neighborhood is part of it for those who are interested.

I can think of a couple of stores along the walk that the girls would enjoy - a bead store comes to mind if they are interested in making a necklace, or looking for a special bead. 

Stop at Mellow Mushroom for lunch ; kids will love the decor -  psychedlic/ surfing mushrooms - good pizza salads wraps. 

A little away from d/t is Grove Arcade --  a beautiful  historic building turned into an indoor mall with some cute shops as well as custard that my NC friends say is The Best, called Kamm's frozen custard. This gave the kids the idea that we were doing something special for them, when we wanted to see the building (and eat the custard too  , an added plus.

Enjoy Biltmore and Asheville!


----------



## pcgirl54 (May 4, 2007)

http://www.supertour.com/branded_v1...dmeeting/stablecafe&panorama_id=Stable_Cafe_P


Inside look at The Stable-there are no reservations so it is a nice lunch break then go back inside the house. There are little gift shops. The Farm is not worth the drive as there is really nothing to see and The Winery Tour lines are really long. You can buy wine and taste it in the  gift shop in same area as The Stable.

 Also the buffet Breakfast at Grove Park is super 16.99 pp adults and a nice view. Worth a walk around the resort. There was a Gingerbread House competition when we ate there and we went 7 stories below to take a look around the spa. What a place! Massive Fireplace in the lobby is just grand. Both these things were recommended to me by JME/Marty who apparently knows what I like to do besides being on Hilton Head so I have to credit him with the info he gave to me and he is right on target.

Hats off to you Marty!


----------



## Jestjoan (May 4, 2007)

*Babyland General*

http://www.cabbagepatchkids.com/pages/blgh_tour/tour_intro-frame.html

I don't know if you have the time or interest but we stopped on our way back from Asheville. That stop got us in the worst traffic (in Atlanta) that I have ever experienced.


----------



## Zac495 (May 4, 2007)

thought you meant baltimore. sorry


----------



## debbie35 (May 6, 2007)

WE are heading there mid June with our kids (7 & 8 ) and taking them to
a the minor league baseball game....Asheville tourists at Mccormick Field.
We try to go to a minor league game every time we are in a different city.
Our girls love the games b/c it's a new place and the games are lots of fun!
Just a thought.

Have a great trip!


----------



## Miss Marty (May 6, 2007)

*Biltmore.com*

*
Moms Get in Free**

Bring Mom to Biltmore 
on Mother's Day, Sunday, May 13
and she'll receive free admission.

Check out the website to print required coupon.

*Minimum youth admission purchase of $21.00 required. 

Not valid with other promotional offers. 
Coupon must be redeemed at 
Biltmore's Reception & Ticket Center.


*Kids Admitted Free*

Bring your family to Biltmore this summer. 
Youth 16 and younger are admitted free with a paying adult, 
May 21–September 6. Not valid for groups.

_


----------



## jme (May 6, 2007)

*great post...*

Great post...I've posted often myself about how wonderful the Biltmore House is, and Grove Park Inn, in particular is, as a destination hotel. We've been there 7 years running for Thanksgiving, and we never tire of it. Christmastime is awesome at the Biltmore House, too. Matter of fact, the kids now love it more than we do, if that's possible. 

I cannot believe that some limit their vacations only to timeshares....maybe that's why Marriott's points program is so popular, because it allows a few trips to places where timeshares aren't. Well, Asheville isn't the best for timeshares OR Marriott hotels, so the Grove Park Inn is simply a must...you'll never forget it, that's for sure! We also go to a few other destinations which are not timeshares, and it's a good mix, and the kids have seen a lot..."making memories"....

I encourage anyone who is driving North-to-South, or East-to-West and going anywhere NEAR Asheville, NC to make it a point to stop for at least a day or half-day to see THE most magnificent home in all of America, and once you see it, you'll see why. There are few castles in Europe which can even compare to it. 

George Vanderbilt simply built the most gorgeous home and estate (gardens included) that i've personally seen. i would rather live there than at Windsor Castle, or any other castle in England, Scotland, or France, and we've seen about 20 of them. None come close to the Biltmore House, and folks just don't seem to hear me when I say that. So, those who read this, go and enjoy...you'll probably go back and back (they're opening up new rooms , etc. every couple of years). When you go thru the Biltmore House, get the headphones , which describe each room very well....you'll miss something very interesting if you neglect to use them. jme


----------



## bobcat (May 6, 2007)

*trip*



jme said:


> Great post...I've posted often myself about how wonderful the Biltmore House is, and Grove Park Inn, in particular is, as a destination hotel. We've been there 7 years running for Thanksgiving, and we never tire of it. Christmastime is awesome at the Biltmore House, too. Matter of fact, the kids now love it more than we do, if that's possible.
> 
> I cannot believe that some limit their vacations only to timeshares....maybe that's why Marriott's points program is so popular, because it allows a few trips to places where timeshares aren't. Well, Asheville isn't the best for timeshares OR Marriott hotels, so the Grove Park Inn is simply a must...you'll never forget it, that's for sure! We also go to a few other destinations which are not timeshares, and it's a good mix, and the kids have seen a lot..."making memories"....
> 
> ...



If you do not mind driving you can take the kids to Grandfather Mountain in Linville . They would enjoy this. Also, in Linville they can go to the mine to pan for preicous stones. There are some trout ponds in Banner Elk you pay to fish and pay  buy the pound. I have seen 8 pounders caught there. All the kids loved it there. I do not know if this will fit your need.?


----------



## lat (May 7, 2007)

Thanks so much for your Biltmore suggestion.  I just booked for my familyof 4 (2 kids 6 and 9) for 2 nights At Grove Park Inn for August 16 and 17.  We are driving down to Disney World and decided to take a detour to check out this area.


----------



## jme (May 7, 2007)

lat said:


> Thanks so much for your Biltmore suggestion.  I just booked for my familyof 4 (2 kids 6 and 9) for 2 nights At Grove Park Inn for August 16 and 17.  We are driving down to Disney World and decided to take a detour to check out this area.



Wow...you just don't yet have a clue how wonderful your decision was! I'm envious, as I'm missing Asheville already. Make sure you eat LUNCH at the Biltmore stables cafe,,,,the food is outstanding, and it's inside the old stables (what a life those horses had...better than the employees) , altho it's obviously been made very attractive and clean, like any normal restaurant.....but it's a novelty to see it. 

Also, make sure you get the headphones while touring the Biltmore House. Also, at Grove Park Inn, make EARLY RESERVATIONS (week or two before) for a dinner in the Blue Ridge Dining Room ( overlooks the gorgeous valley from up high). They also have an unforgettable breakfast feast of a  buffet! Get a window seat. 

My favorite rooms are in the 1950's Sammons Wing (Vanderbilt wing on opposite side also built then) ....near the corner & fronting the golf course...it has a gorgeous view of the valley too, and there's a great view of the distant city lights from the room window at night which is very romantic, if you get the golf course frontage room ....the side, or interior views look into the "quadrangle", and cannot see the valley as much. You can get rooms in the very old stone hotel, but they're not as comfortable to me.....charming, but just different...see rooms in photos online. jme


----------



## lat (May 13, 2007)

I just got Biltmore's mailing yesterday.  The front cover picture is beatiful.  We have been to France Loire Valley area to see their castles, and this one looks just as impressive, or even more so.  Looking forward to our trip!!  

Thanks again for your suggestions.


----------



## jme (May 14, 2007)

*LoireValley influence*

For your info, George Vanderbilt also traveled to France's Loire Valley many times in the late 1800's, and was said to be so impessed with the "homes" (castles) there that he allowed it to influence the architecture of his "summer home" in the what is now Asheville area.  You'll readily see the influence when you arrive....Savor that day at Biltmore Estate!!!!  jme


----------



## Lisa P (May 14, 2007)

I thought the Biltmore Estate in Asheville, NC was Vanderbilt's primary residence and The Breakers in Newport, RI was their summer home.  The Breakers is enormous by most standards but a mere cottage when compared with the Biltmore Estate.


----------



## Miss Marty (Sep 3, 2007)

*Biltmore Estate - 1895 - Asheville North Carolina*

*
Biltmore *

Went to Biltmore Estate for the first time ever this past weekend. 
On Friday, we did a Self-Guided tour of the house (All five floors). 

Early Saturday we strolled through the breathtaking gardens.
Mid afternoon we visited the award-winning Biltmore winery.
Visited the Inn on Biltmore Estate, had a late lunch/early dinner 
Around 6 PM we went to the Biltmore house to tour the first, second, 
and third floors again (using an audio device) stayed until 8 PM. 

We were very impressed with the Biltmore house, gardens, winery 
and the natural beauty of the property and surrounding mountains.

Wished we had more time to spend in the Asheville NC area.
Enjoyed Biltmore so much we purchased annual passes & plan 
to return to see Biltmore Decorated for the Christmas Holiday.


----------

